# Fishing Boat Plans



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get plans for a 1960's style seine net fishing boat ,the kind I'm looking for were from the yards of the likes of Herd & Mackenzie or any of the east coast builders,


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

*Plans*

Bill, Try a call to Scoonie Hobbies at Kirkcaldy. Tel 01592 651792


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Bill you could try Jim McHattie the man who runs the Tarlair Model boat club ( [email protected] ) they've got a load of fishing boat models in the club and with them being in MacDuff there's a good chance he'll know or know of a source for the plans your looking for.

Davie Tait


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info lads I'll give it try and let you know how I get on


Slainte Billy


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Try the yards themselves, my father in law worked at Jones, Buckie and he used to give me a load of plans, which I was always going to and never did make models with, sadly when we moved house they were not allowed to accompany me.
Peter


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

30 days at least Peter,it's always the same when you shift, you think you'll never need something's again ,its plans like the Ilene BCK2 that Ian Smith had ,I think she was a Jones ,trouble is most of the yards are gone that made the type of boat I'm after, it will be only the Herdy combine watever there called now and Macduff that will be left ,I don't realy know anyone associated with the yards but thanks a lot I'll ask around and see


Cheers Billy


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Billy, Jones did in fact take over Herd and Mckenzies and called themselves Jones Buckie Shipyards Ltd, who were subsequently taken over by the Lithgrow? group from Cambletown, A contact name that may be able to help you is a gentleman called Jim Farquar, who has been at Jones since time began and is the font of all knowledge there.

Peter


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Is Jim Farquar any relation to the Jim Farquar that had the Canopus I think she was BF 427, although Jim was from Buckie


Billy


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Billy,
Good question, the answer is I dont know.
I have been traveling up to Buckie since 1980, and the conclusion I came to that everyone in Buckie was related, as they were either called Murray, Mair, Flett or Bowie, the only person that I can think off the top of my head that was different was Eddy Malcom? ( Archibald Mts, Barhill Road ) who my ex wife worked for.

Peter


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank's to you all for your info etc; got a lot of help from Jim MChattie (suggested by Davie) hav'nt had much luck on the yards so far


Slainte Billy ,


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Update on search for fishing boat plans, got in touch with one of the staff at the Scottish Fishing Museum(very freindly crew) who have told me that they have rescued the archives of J N Miller St Monance, from a skip , (where so many of the work of the other now defunk yards must have gone) they reckon it will take a couple of weeks to work through them to see what they'v got and can't promise to match up plans to specific boats, but will get back in touch with copy cost's etc,I'll let you all know how things go.


Slainte Billy


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Have a look here - it's a Miller seine netter - maybe not as detailed as you need though.

Cheers

http://www.sky-net.org.uk/kelvin/launches/miller/mf_fishing_craft/snfs/index.html


----------



## gordonringlis (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a look at the Model Boats and Marine Moddelling web sites. Both have shops and sell plans. One of them has plans for a 60s seiner called Sheila, as I remember, sorry but not sure which one.

Hope this helps

Happy modelling

Gordon


----------



## tommyM (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sheila Plans*

Hi Gordon and others: I'm the new kid on the block. This is my first post. Anyway, since I retired I've been building Sheila and have completed the hull. To get advice on the bridge and galley, I spent two days last week at the Scottish Fisheries Museum in Anstruther, where I was lucky enough to have a couple of former skippers, John Noble and Jim Tarvit look over my handiwork. Alas, they could not have been more scathing about the drawings for the deckhouses and fishing equipment. They called it a figment of someone's imagination, totally unconvincing as a Scottish fishing boat. It was trying to find a more convincing set of designs that led me to this forum. So Sheila's hull is OK, but the rest won't pass muster with a professional. (Oh, and the rudder is all wrong too). So now I'm building Flight of Fancy registered in Brigadoon. I think the plans are in the Marine Modelling shop.

Hope this helps

tommyM


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats the trouble with some of the model magazine drawings Tommy ,they'r not very authentic at times , this is why I've been hunting for genuine plans, being an ex fisherman myself I know I'll get shot down if I get a named boat wrong, I got some drawings from the Scottish Fisheries Museum myself (ex Miller St Monance)sadly not a complete set of any boat,one sheet gave the 1/2 " to the foot drawing of the second one on the link on arden4's post , but no hull line drawings to go with it.I've been trying to contact the museum lately but hav'nt got a reply,


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Try Jim Pottinger ,he draws his own plans and I have just bought a set for a Macduff styled boat which has a shelter deck on the plans but will be built without one and will maybe do one with , you can pm him on this site and he charges £25 inc p+p


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

Tommy , why not look at photos on this site for a typical look of a fishing boat, I'm sure you could draw something up yourself which could pass muster. I did see the plans for the Sheila and thought the superstructure and deck fittings were a caricture of what they should be, 'micky mouse' comes to mind. Good luck to you.
jw


----------

